# Is loomex the same thing as romex?



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I always assumed so, but I just want to make sure...

Bought a tub of staples meant for Loomex, and the wires seem kinda loose in them, and I'm starting to wonder if this is the wrong product for the job. The box states it's good for 14/2 all the way to 12/3. If I put two 14/2 wires it's nice and snug but otherwise it's very loose unless I bash it in past the stops which it states not to do so I don't do it.

The issue with the wires being loose is as they move around the edges of the staples start to cut into the wire. I have not had any serious damage to the sheet due to this, but it just does not seem right.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

NM cable should be loose under staples. If it is tight then you have the wrong staple or pounded it in too far.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh really? I always thought the whole idea was that it should be tight so the cable can't move around (and scratch against stuff). So these are correct then. Good to know.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Red Squirrel said:


> Oh really? I always thought the whole idea was that it should be tight so the cable can't move around (and scratch against stuff). So these are correct then. Good to know.


Just snug enough, to keep it from moving. You just do not want it against, so it leaves an imprint in the jacket.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

After my electrical rough-in I went around and removed all the staples in my house....

That way I can pull the wires out if I need to replace them.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

ddawg16 said:


> After my electrical rough-in I went around and removed all the staples in my house....
> 
> That way I can pull the wires out if I need to replace them.


I hope you are yanking us.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Loomex is a specific brand (Canadian company) of NM (Non Metallic)cable. Romex is also a brand name that has become synonymous with NM cable just as Kleenex has come to be any brand of tissue.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

rjniles said:


> I hope you are yanking us.


Who? Me? I would 'never' do something like that. 



(Yea...I'm joking)


----------



## Toller (Jan 2, 2013)

gregzoll said:


> Just snug enough, to keep it from moving. You just do not want it against, so it leaves an imprint in the jacket.



Just for fun I hammered a wire staple in so it was level with the stud, and then took it all apart. There was no real damage to either the wire or the insulation.

I don't recommend it, but apparently you can do really abuse them. (I have however switch to the plastic staples with nails)


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Actually sounds like a plan. For old work can also just shove romex under the baseboards and surface mount outlets. Lamp cord wire works great too as you can stuff more, maybe 2 or even 3 if you really push it in with the flat screw driver.


(kidding)


----------

